# my love Hürrem



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

isnt she just precious... shes a loose feather pearl just like my dally. loose feather tiels have longer feathers and theyre shaggier.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL...when I was looking at the pix the first thought that came to mind was that she was feathered like Dally 

Hürrem looks like she is a real sweety.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's fluffy!!! Its adorable!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i just love the loosefeather tiels... but this is the third pearl tiel on this forum that ive seen thats a loosefeather. cockatiel love's charlie is a loosefeather too. all three are females. wonder if its linked.


----------



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

in fact she is naughty and curious girl) but she seems a quite teal at the photos


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I thought she was drinking whisky lol She is so gorgeous  Lovely and fluffy


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Lol i thought of Dally too before i read the comments. LOVE loose feathers to bits, she is precious!! Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I've never heard of a loose feather tiel...but Callie must be one too. She has the most gorgeous feathers, but when I first got her I thought she was a bit unhealthy, as she's a little shaggy. But sooo soft, even for a tiel, very fluffy, no bald spots or raggedy feathers. She is much less sleek than Ducky, and sometimes looks like a little powderpuff! Cute!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

very very cute!!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Awww so snuggly and very beautiful. Naughty and curious huh? she looks like butter wouldn't melt in her mouth! sounds like another tiel I know....


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

My Graystar Is A Loose Feathered Pearl As Well And Is Female


----------

